# Comptia A+ vs Ccent



## shadow-tech (Jan 20, 2016)

I am looking to work in IT as a IT Tech Support get a basic role, I’m currently working in Customer Service, I was wondering what you think is the best path for Certification the Comptia A+ or the Ccent, which is one harder for someone with limited IT skills but keen to develop. Which one I could do quicker and which one is more useful for someone looking to get a role in IT Tech Support and then look to later build a career in Networking. 

I read some of a Comptia A+ book a while back, I found it good, it is quite broad in the subjects it covers though, but I did enjoy the troubleshooting issues in it for Windows and Hardware. I found the difficulty alright some bits were tough, I never took the exam though, I want to get a certificate on my career asap though and get learning. Any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I would recommend that you pursue the A+. The CCENT won't be very useful to you at the moment. Newbie techs aren't typically given jobs working on critical network infrastructure.

In my opinion, the CCENT is poorly named, as entry-level techs see the word "entry" in the title and assume it is a certification designed for new techs. However, this is not the case; it is designed people starting to administer networks (not typically something you start out doing).


----------

